# اجهزة الكشف عن الكنوز الدفينه تحت الارض شركه النجم الفضي



## gooold (6 يونيو 2012)

تعلن شركة النجم الفضي المتحدة التجارية عن تقديمها أقوى أجهزة الكشف
عن الذهب و الدفائن الأثرية القديمة الجهاز الذي اثبت قوته وجدارته في استكشاف الدفائن الأثرية و القبور الفرعونية والرومانية وقد استخدم الجهاز في مناطق متفرقة في السعودية و بلاد الشام ومصر وأثبت فاعليته إليكم الإصدار الجديد لهذا العام الذي تم تطويره بتقنيه فريدة ليصبح الجهاز الأسهل في الاستخدام المدعم بعشر لغات عالمية ومنها اللغة العربية
جهاز GOLDEN KING PLUS
الجهاز مزود باللغة العربية و يكشف الذهب و الكنوز الأثرية الدفينة كما يكشف الفراغات الأرضية – الكهوف و الغرف و السراديب 
يوضح اسم المعدن و عمقه و صورته في شاشة التحليل و النتائج 
لا يتأثر بالتربة المعدنية و الصخور البازلتية التي تعوق الكثير من الاجهزة
لمزيد من المعلومات عن الجهاز و الاطلاع على باقي الاجهزة يرجى زيارة موقعنا لالكتروني
ط§ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظƒط´ظپ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‡ط¨ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ… ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ط¯ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظپظٹظ†ط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ظƒظ†ظˆط² ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط±ظٹط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط§ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆظپظٹط©

دولة الكويــــت - الفروانية - جانب مجمع المغاتير - االدور الثالث - شركة النجم الفضي المتحدة التجاريــــــــة
تليفون
0096599094070
0096599094080
البريد الإلكتروني
[email protected]
الموقع الالكتروني
ط§ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظƒط´ظپ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‡ط¨ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ… ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ط¯ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظپظٹظ†ط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ظƒظ†ظˆط² ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط±ظٹط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط§ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆظپظٹط©


----------



## adamgamal (6 يونيو 2012)

*رد: اجهزة الكشف عن الكنوز الدفينه تحت الارض شركه النجم الفضي*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## adamgamal (6 يونيو 2012)

*رد: اجهزة الكشف عن الكنوز الدفينه تحت الارض شركه النجم الفضي*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله.


----------

